# MQX - Macquarie Gold



## bluffysoso (10 April 2013)

Hi There,

Does anyone have any information on MQX and the impending IPO?  Is this a reputable group of directors etc?  I am not sure if I can even ask these sort of questions.

Thanks


----------



## wadesansom (18 April 2013)

*Macquarie Gold Ltd*

Hi, I have had my eye on Macquarie Gold Limited, a newly listed company that was supposed to close its floating investments on the 12/04/2013 - it was now been extended to 02/07/2013. I am wanting to become an investor for the time being, not a trader. Thus; I am looking to invest long term in the company in the hope it prospers and yields worthwhile dividends after an appropriate time.

I assume this is because they have not received enough capital from investors?

I would just like to know people's opinions on investing in the new listed company...

The minimum amount of shares is 8,000 for $2,000 - 25 cents per share. 

I have read the prospectus thoroughly but I am very new to this game, and I am afraid most of the information passes by me...

I would appreciate any information/opinions provided.

Thanks


----------



## springhill (18 April 2013)

*Re: MQX - Macquarie Gold IPO*

Floats are not usually something I get involved in, with BOA being the notable exception, I prefer to look at post float weakness.

I know it is a tough market at the moment, but unless they have given some specific reason for the extension it is generally not a positive sign.
This could be a prime candidate for a post float dip, based on interest levels alone.

The project may be right but the market is not listening, the credentials won't matter one dot when trading starts.


----------



## skyQuake (18 April 2013)

*Re: Macquarie Gold Ltd*



wadesansom said:


> Hi, I have had my eye on Macquarie Gold Limited, a newly listed company that was supposed to close its floating investments on the 12/04/2013 - it was now been extended to 02/07/2013. I am wanting to become an investor for the time being, not a trader. Thus; I am looking to invest long term in the company in the hope it prospers and yields worthwhile dividends after an appropriate time.
> 
> I assume this is because they have not received enough capital from investors?
> 
> ...




Some general commentary - this is a gold stock. What has been happening to gold/gold stocks in the past few weeks, esp past few days?
Also when a float doesn't get enough demand, what tends to happen to the share price?


----------



## burglar (18 April 2013)

*Re: Macquarie Gold Ltd*



skyQuake said:


> Some general commentary - this is a gold stock. What has been happening to gold/gold stocks in the past few weeks, esp past few days?
> Also when a float doesn't get enough demand, what tends to happen to the share price?




Yes Wade, I agree with these posters.


----------



## wadesansom (18 April 2013)

*Re: MQX - Macquarie Gold IPO*



springhill said:


> Floats are not usually something I get involved in, with BOA being the notable exception, I prefer to look at post float weakness.
> 
> I know it is a tough market at the moment, but unless they have given some specific reason for the extension it is generally not a positive sign.
> This could be a prime candidate for a post float dip, based on interest levels alone.
> ...




BOA - I may be reading this wrong but their SP has dropped and the volume is quite high... isn't that bad?


----------



## burglar (18 April 2013)

*Re: MQX - Macquarie Gold IPO*



wadesansom said:


> BOA - I may be reading this wrong but their SP has dropped and the volume is quite high... isn't that bad?




If you read all springhill's posts in the BOA thread you will see that he bought them at IPO and later sold them at a profit.

What he is saying is that BOA was an exception. Normally he does not buy at IPO.


----------



## springhill (18 April 2013)

*Re: MQX - Macquarie Gold IPO*



wadesansom said:


> BOA - I may be reading this wrong but their SP has dropped and the volume is quite high... isn't that bad?




To be honest I don't watch BOA anymore, I got in on the float at 20c and exited in the 50's. 

Once I have exited I don't pay attention, too busy looking for the next one.

There was an option issue, which would account for the share price drop and extra volume turnover. Lower risk holders banking the FPO money and keeping the option as a more speculative investment. Last I heard the option was trading in mid to high 20s.

Comparatively BOA has very few shares on issue at this point.


----------



## wadesansom (18 April 2013)

*Re: MQX - Macquarie Gold IPO*

Oh I see, yes sorry I misunderstood what you were saying...

Well, I will keep looking for somewhere to start, which is why I chose an IPO.

Thanks


----------



## springhill (18 April 2013)

*Re: MQX - Macquarie Gold IPO*



wadesansom said:


> Oh I see, yes sorry I misunderstood what you were saying...
> 
> Well, I will keep looking for somewhere to start, which is why I chose an IPO.
> 
> Thanks




There have been a few articles written about the success of floats over the last 2 or 3 years, the statistics are not good reading. Last year I nailed 2 of the best BOA and PVD.
I didn't see PVD when it floated, but as soon as I spotted it not long after I was in. It didn't take a rocket scientist to figure it was a beauty.

This year I have just bought into CMT after a bit of a post float drop. Time will tell whether my timing and stock selection were correct but I believe it has good potential.

Opportunity comes in all shapes and sizes. Some floaters have as much experience in the market as you do. What makes them worthy of your hard earned?


----------

